# got a hair cut today...



## jrcrumiI (Jun 10, 2013)

Think I need to fire the girl that cuts my hair.... so told me I was starting to get grey hair at the young age of 47.... she made me feel old....


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

You should have asked her to cut the individual gray hairs out...


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Just tell her it's about time. You've tried for nearly 1/2 a century to get change yer hair color!!


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I started going grey at 30 years old!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

jrcrumiI said:


> Think I need to fire the girl that cuts my hair.... so told me I was starting to get grey hair at the young age of 47.... she made me feel old....


You better give thanks that you have hair that will turn grey....my patch on top is getting thin.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

It will turn gray or turn loose.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Tim/South said:


> It will turn gray or turn loose.


Or both!

Ralph


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I got lucky on that front, have my maternal grandfathers hair. It's all there and no gray on top yet. Have a little in the mustache and beard though. I have cousins that are ten years younger and unfortunately got either Lappin, Berger or Overmeyer hair...getting real thin would be the kind way of putting it. I'll be 44 this fall.


----------

